# Considering a Vogelzang boxwood stove? Think it through...



## elmoleaf (Dec 15, 2011)

Vogelzang International. 
Though it sounds German, it's actually based in Holland, MI. 
An internet search of import records ( http://www.importgenius.com/importers/vogelzang-international-corp ) reveals they've imported products from a Taiwanese company called Formosa May Inc.  ( http://www.formay.com )
You'll find the BX26E, BX42E and other stoves listed on their website. However, you'll also see that they're just an importer and exporter. 
They import from Chinese company called Linyi Peizhong Precision Co. Ltd. for cast iron products.

In short, Vogelzang boxwoods are made in China. 

I wish Americans would stop using price as their only criteria for purchase. 
Buying quality does matter, for your own long-term satisfaction, enjoyment and safety.
Buying American products is important, for our own economy and keeping your fellow citizens employed.


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 15, 2011)

One of the few stoves I absolutely will not install/service.


----------



## MikeThePipe (Dec 15, 2011)

I suspect i may have had something to do with this thread so let me answer your rhetorical question.

>I wish Americans would stop using price as their only criteria for purchase. 

Wood burning stoves are EXPENSIVE. Nice looking well designed ones are VERY EXPENSIVE. Installing one is also EXPENSIVE. Now let me ask you, do you know anything about software? Yet I bet yo ubuy cheap Carp all the time. Why? because it is cheap and you are willing to put up with the limitations. Do you own Adobe Photoshop? Thats an $900 application and wirth every penny. No. you probably use some POS bult by the manfr of your camera that takes over the machine, slows it down,cloags up everything and causes crashes.

So while you may be purists in THIS field, recognize that 90% of people are not and just want SOMETHING to burn wood in.

There are many many designs and many considerations and if this thing will throw out some heat for 15% of the cost of a decent stove then its a great starting point for cash strapped people in a enconomy going down the toilet.

A better subject would be:
ALTERNATIVES TO A CHEAP POS CHINESE MADE BOXSTOVE.

ya got any? Cos in three months I came up empty handed. Below is a list of the models I looked at very carefully
http://www.northlineexpress.com/ite...ium=feed&utm_content=cse&utm_term=5DL-DB03010

I called Drolet in Canada to try and find one with east coast pricing on the the west coast. Doesnt exist. You know how much it costs to ship one of these things? $260. Thats TWICE what I paid for this badly desinged Vogelzaner. TWICE.

So I am all ears. What do I buy for $200 installed?


----------



## jtb51b (Dec 15, 2011)

You don't buy one for $200. You do exactly what you do with your software, you buy something that works. But keep in mind using some poorly designed software won't kill you and your family while they sleep. Something to think about with analogies. 

Jason


----------



## MikeThePipe (Dec 15, 2011)

Like the old pre-EPA boxwoods?






This is what I am attempting to do. While not ideal, certainly been done before.
BTW I have smoke and CO dectectors.


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, relax Mike, and welcome to the forum.  

If you're going to use the boxwood, please disassemble it and reseal/tighten up the joints.  They are notoriously leaky and poorly made.  They will produce a ton of creosote and have a nasty tendency to take off suddenly.  Yes, it happens.  I completely understand needing a cheap stove to take some burden off the budget.  Really, I do.  Just keep your chimney super clean and give the stove lots of clearance.  Personally, I would try to find a $200 used VC Vigilant which will also probably need a bit of work but give you a lot more bang for your buck.  Maybe upgrade later.

Really, no offense.  I understand what it's like.  Not touching cheap boxwood stoves is a business/liability decision for us.  Those stoves should be used cautiously, IMO.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Dec 15, 2011)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> Ok, relax Mike, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you're going to use the boxwood, please disassemble it and reseal/tighten up the joints.  They are notoriously leaky and poorly made.  They will produce a ton of creosote and have a nasty tendency to take off suddenly.  Yes, it happens.  I completely understand needing a cheap stove to take some burden off the budget.  Really, I do.  Just keep your chimney super clean and give the stove lots of clearance.  Personally, I would try to find a $200 used VC Vigilant which will also probably need a bit of work but give you a lot more bang for your buck.  Maybe upgrade later.
> 
> Really, no offense.  I understand what it's like.  Not touching cheap boxwood stoves is a business/liability decision for us.  Those stoves should be used cautiously, IMO.



Mike i too understand the need to buy something cheap to make things easy. I too bought a vogalzang, mine was an epa insert and not the boxwood. Yes people have done that for a long time before the epa came to the stove world. They make heat sure. Your cast piece has a reputation for its quality. Anything like my plate steel vogalzang and i can see why. If anything just trying to promote safety here. 

Get into burning, get wood stashed away and keep your eyes peeled for a deal on a better one later when you can. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Dec 15, 2011)

By the way nice hearth you got there.


----------



## ajreid (Dec 15, 2011)

elmoleaf said:
			
		

> Vogelzang International.
> Though it sounds German, it's actually based in Holland, MI.
> An internet search of import records ( http://www.importgenius.com/importers/vogelzang-international-corp ) reveals they've imported products from a Taiwanese company called Formosa May Inc.  ( http://www.formay.com )
> You'll find the BX26E, BX42E and other stoves listed on their website. However, you'll also see that they're just an importer and exporter.
> ...




Agree


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 15, 2011)

Another Zang thread with price concerns. My advise is to buy a used but good condition pre epa stove and burn safe. Dirtier but safe.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 15, 2011)

I got the full Adobe CS suite....free.
I won't elaborate any further ;-)


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 15, 2011)

I really love this Vogelzang   :





http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200362039


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 15, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> I got the full Adobe CS suite....free.
> I won't elaborate any further ;-)



Well, look at that!  I seem to have the same suite on my computer.  Wonder how that got there?    :roll:


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 15, 2011)

About as far off the rails as it can get.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 15, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> I got the full Adobe CS suite....free.
> I won't elaborate any further ;-)



Well, look at that!  I seem to have the same suite on my computer.  Wonder how that got there?    :roll:

Too bad I can't download a Fireview from a stoveshare site.

Oops. Damn touchy iPhone touch screen buttons.


----------

